# Mirror glass



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

last week on my E38, the driver side mirror appeared to have moisture in it, i thought behind the reflective part. so its progressively gotten worse. started at the top corner and was working its way down the mirror making it look foggy. so i decided to pull the mirror off and see if i could fix it. turns out the mirror has a glass front that goes over the actual mirror. what i found in between there was some grease or oil like substance that became sticky when i tried wiping it off and just smeared. i've never seen a mirror like this, but i'm guessing its to cut down headlight glare. anyways, i'm cleaning this thing up and wonder if i should put some kind of adhesive between the mirror and the glass front piece? i'm probably just going to seal it well and put it back. i thought i was going to need a new mirror glass, i'm glad thats all it was. 

by the way, is there any replacment mirror glass that is blue tinted still? i think its an option but dont know if they have continued those blue mirrors.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i believe i figured this one out. it was a heated mirror. although i thought it would have something on it to say so. dont think it worked anyways, but its fubared and isnt going to work now. not like it ever gets cold enough down here. i suppose the gooey layer between the mirror and glass front was to keep it from cracking when it was being heated. i wonder why there isnt a separate heating switch for it? my subaru legacy had a button for heating the washer fluid and mirrors.

i now notice i can see so much better out of the driver side mirror after cleaning the greasy substance from it. it sometimes looked blurry when looking at cars behind me. almost looked double, like you werent able to focus on an object. now i know why. the passenger side mirror doesnt seem to have that problem, yet.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I recall this being a common problem with the mirrors, they start to look brown and hazy? I think it's the "electrochromatic" mirror, a fluid that reacts when voltage is applied for the heated feature.

Most people seem to just replace the glass when it happens. 

Not sure about the blue tint. I went with aspherically bent European mirrors for the passenger side of the E38 and E39. No "objects" text and a slight bend at the end for almost a convex view. Takes some getting used to, but I like it alot.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

well so far i've just left the mirror as is. i just need to reattach the black frame around it and put my blind spot mirror back on. the passenger side isnt having that problem, so i'm not even going to mess with that one. you cant really tell the mirror is missing the frame unless you know what to look for. but i plan to put it back on. i've never been able to see completely clearly out of the driverside mirror till now and its much better at night.


----------

